# Sitting on Floor of Cage



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Just a question for you all, my cockatiel has been sitting on the floor of his cage at night to sleep. I know this is usually a symptom of illness however after a check up at the vets today he was given the all clear. The vet said it can become a habit rather than a sign of sickness.

So even though my little guy has just recovered from a severe yeast infection and is appearing totally healthy and happy again, he still continues to sit on the floor of his cage. When i get up in the morning he is already on his perches waiting for me, so other than to sleep, he seems happy to stay off the floor.

Does anyone else have this issue with their cockatiel?? 

I will still be keeping a very close eye on him but if he is healthy otherwise, is there any reason for me to worry? And how will i be able to tell when he is sick if this has become a habit??


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think that as long as he CAN perch, he's probably fine. Some people actually have sleep cages for their birds without any perches in them. I think if he begins to sit on the bottom more than just when he's sleeping, or appears to have trouble moving around, then it would be a sign of illness. But if it's just at night, it's probably just a quirk of his.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

^^ Thanks for your reply. Totally makes sense! 

All these things to worry about, they are tricky little creatures.

Poor guys broke a blood feather yesterday (first time ever) so its been a rough couple of weeks for him. Hopefully its all better from now on.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I totally feel for you. My girl just got off meds last weekend, so now I'm all paranoid that she'll relapse. So far so good, though! I'm glad your baby's doing better too.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Fingers crossed for both our little ones... Sounds like they are both on the mend so it can only get better from here!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks.  I have to believe that's true.

Your boy is an older bird, right? I wonder if that might be why sleeping on the bottom is more comfortable for him now. Not that it's a bad sign, just easier on aging feet/joints, perhaps. Maybe he'd like a flat perch or rest platform. I gave some info on the one I have in this thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=24725


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I am glad that he is healthy! I say if he is healthy, i wouldn't worry about his sleeping on the bottom of the cage thing!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I second that flat perch possibility. I think they might call it a platform perch. Just might be a good fit for him!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I 2nd the platform perches! I have two of these in Mango's cage, and they are his FAVORITE napping and sleeping spot! 

http://www.thingsforwings.ca/Pine-Platforms-Perches_c_87.html


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions guys... i will def look into the platform perches!!


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

hi all, i am having troubles finding a platform perch to buy. I live in Sydney Australia and am hoping someone can give me a recommendation as to where i could find these?


----------

